# Even cats with a home find me



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, I have known for a while now that if there is a stray cat within a 5 miles of my house, chances are it will find me. All of my cats were strays. But lately, I have been having visits from a cat that lives on the street behind me. I woke up a few days ago, just as the sun was coming up, and Beep was pawing furiously at the window. I looked out, and this beautiful gray, long haired kitty was just sitting at my bedroom window just looking at us. She has a collar, she is well fed, but I think she might be an outside only cat and is not getting enough attention. I have been seeing her quite often in my back yard, and sitting on the fence. She seems to be trying to get my attention. When I go out there, she doesn't run, but she does climb up the fence and leave. I worry, I have a doberman, who is just fine around my own cats, but she chases squirrels, possums and anything else that comes in our yard, even cats. I don't think she would hurt it, but she terrifies the cat, and yet it still keeps coming back. I'm beginning to wonder if this cat is not being fed or it's people are gone or ignorning it. I've been driving around trying to find it, and no luck. Going to take a walk this evening and see if I can run into this beautiful girl/boy.....I don't even know what it is. She seems like she's telling me that she would love to be live the life of my spoiled brats, rather than the one she is leading. Her owners....if they are who I think they are....breed cocker spaniels in their back yard


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I think they sense who is naughty and who is nice!! You of course fall into the nice category!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

howsefrau, have you seen the kitty again?


----------

